# [amule] Aborted (SOLVED)

## pathfinder

salut a tous, 

alors voila, j avais ouvert ce topic sous un autre nom croyant que ca pouvait venir d un probleme commun a nvidia-settings, mais ce n est aps le cas.

 *Quote:*   

> j ai un probleme avec amule, mais je sais pas si c est peut etre lie:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> $ amule
> ...

 

EDIT:

SOLVED:

YOU JUST HAVE TO KEEP A COPY OF YOUR .aMule directory, rm-rf it, AND THEN YOU ADD THOSE FILES IT ASKS YOU (preferencesKad.dat, *index*dat and nodes.dat in my case, but also add your preferences.dat, it should work. and do not forget to keep also your server.met, rsync it with the default one, it should be better)

merci encore pour la resolution de nvidia-settings, c est trop trop cooool!   Merci NetFab!

je ne saurais pas rentrer dans le code, c est trop de temps, et j y pige rien. surtout que ca me parait bizarre...

NetFab m avait repondu ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> Pour amule, quelle est sa version ?
> 
> C'est une exception bad_alloc, ce qui veut dire qu'à un moment ou à un autre, amule a essayé d'allouer de la mémoire, mais n'a pas réussi.
> 
> Il faudrait entrer dans le code source pour aller voir ce qu'il se passe, mais je te conseillerai tout d'abord de passer à la dernière version d'amule disponible dans portage, et accessoirement, de passer à gcc 4.1 
> ...

 

mais voila:

 *Quote:*   

> * sys-devel/gcc 
> 
>      Available versions:  [P]2.95.3-r9:2.95 [P]3.1.1-r2:3.1 [P]3.2.2:3.2 [P]3.2.3-r4:3.2 [P]3.3.2-r7:3.3 3.3.5-r1:3.3 3.3.5.20050130-r1:3.3 3.3.6:3.3 ~3.3.6-r1:3.3 ~3.4.1-r3:3.4 3.4.4-r1:3.4 3.4.5:3.4 3.4.5-r1:3.4 ~3.4.6:3.4 3.4.6-r1:3.4 ~3.4.6-r2:3.4 *4.0.2-r3:4.0 *4.0.3:4.0 ~4.1.0-r1:4.1 4.1.1:4.1 ~4.1.1-r1:4.1 [M]4.2.0_alpha20060902:4.2
> 
>      Installed:           3.4.6-r1 4.1.1
> ...

 

je sais pas trop pourquoi il y a 2 versions de gcc d installees (peut etre compatibilites?? j ai installe libcompat et matlab l utilisait je crois)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.2_pre2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

comment passer a 4.1? il y aura des probelemes d incompatibilite avec d autres programmes?

----------

## truc

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

ça peut servir, tu auras peut-êter besoin de recompiler amule, et d'autre choses?

----------

## l_arbalette

ne t'inquiètes pas sur le fait que tu ai 2 gcc d'installé.

Tant que tu n'as pas sélectionné le nouveau (gcc 4.1.1) avec la commande gcc-config, c'est ton dernier gcc qui est utilisé. En l'occurence le 3.4.6.

ça n'est pas gênant d'avoir les 2 en même temps.

Par contre, si tu décides de passer en gcc 4.1.1, suit le guide que t'as indiqué truc. Et suis le bien ! Parce que pour ma part, je l'ai suivi en oubliant de désinstaller gcc 3.4.6, et bonjour les problèmes après ça.... (toujours en partant du principe que c'est pas grave d'avoir les 2 en même temps, mais dans ce sens là, ça marche pas bien !)

----------

## pathfinder

coooool

c est trop bien gentoo!!! j adore!!!

je suis en train de...

on verra apres!

----------

## pathfinder

c est en cours...

je sais pas ce que j aurai besoin de recompiler, j espere que pas grand chose et que ca le dira proprement...

pour le moment il a fini emerge -eav system (ffffffffffffff c etait long)

mais il est en train de 

emerge -eav world.... 727 paquets... et oui, souffrances... je crois que j ai pas assez utilise (pas du tout) les oneshot...

j ai meme pas vu qd c etait indique dans les docs a mon install...

bien, sinon, j ai un doute sur la page web:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

j ai suivi la section qui m interesse, la 2 .... et je ferai gaffe t-bow sur ton conseil... mais j ai un doute maintenant:

dois-je suivre AUSSI la section 5? je pige pas la hierarchie du how to.

si c est le cas, 

 *Quote:*   

> 5. Common Pitfalls
> 
> It's important to disable distcc during upgrade. Mixing compiler versions on your nodes will cause build issues. This is not required for ccache, as the cache objects will be invalidated anyway.
> 
> Always use same GCC version for your kernel and additional kernel modules. Once you rebuild your world with new GCC, external modules (like app-emulation/qemu-softmmu) will fail to load. Please rebuild your kernel with the new GCC to fix that.
> ...

 

ce qui est en rouge, je l ai pas fait (ils sont malins de le dire a la fin. j ai un souvenir d un vieux devoir de maths a 45 questions de fou, et la derniere etait "ne resoudre que la 28 a la 39; pour apprendre a lire les enonces jusqu au bout. malheureusement ce n est reste que sur un plan anecdotique...  :Sad:  ). car evidemment j ai pas TOUT lu avant de suivre le truc (en voyant que les sections 3 et 4 etaient pas pour mon cas...   enfin bref)

Dois je refaire tout ca sans l option distcc???? (je l enleve de mon etc/make.conf?????)

autre chose: ca fait une paye que je recompile pas mon kernel (version 15). il tourne, j ai pas de nouveau matos... je pensais pas etre a jour, ils sont a chaque fois plus lourds, et ils me servent pas trop (par exemple, sur mon portable, le 2.6.14 est laaaaargemenet ok pour tout ce dont j ai besoin et il charge hyper rapidement).

donc la 2eme ligne en rouge s applique a mon cas?

merci de vos conseils... (et il en est au 8/727... aaaaaaaaaaargh)

----------

## l_arbalette

pour distcc, je ne sais pas : je ne l'utilise pas....de toute façon, tu as déjà tout recompilé : laisses comme ça, et tu verras bien.

Si ça marche pas, tu recommences en virant distcc !

pour ton kernel, pour ma part, je le recompile à chaque fois...j'ai déjà vu quelque part sur le forum que des erreurs par la suite pouvait venir d'un noyau pas compilé avec le même compilateur que le reste....mais je me trompe peut-être...

je laisse la place aux pros sur cette question !

----------

## nemo13

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> autre chose: ca fait une paye que je recompile pas mon kernel (version 15). il tourne, j ai pas de nouveau matos... je pensais pas etre a jour, ils sont a chaque fois plus lourds, et ils me servent pas trop (par exemple, sur mon portable, le 2.6.14 est laaaaargemenet ok pour tout ce dont j ai besoin et il charge hyper rapidement). 

 

Bonjour,

Pour ce que j'ai cru comprendre en trainant sur le forum :

Si toutes les fonctionnalités materielles de ta machine marche pile-poil : --->ne touche plus à ton noyau

--------------> sauf si avis de mise à jour de sécurité   :Confused: 

--------------> sauf si changement de version majeure de GCC

en effet quand tu passes d'un gcc-x à gcc-x+1 , l'emerge -e world te remonte bien les gentoo-sources mais il n'y a pas de compilation du noyau ( c'est un acte obligatoirement volontaire ( genkernel ou en manuel ).

le make && make modules-install personne ne le fera à ta place.

Tu te retrouves donc avec :

tout ton world compilé avec gcc-x+1

ton noyau "actif" compilé avec gcc-x

tant que tu ne reboote pas : pas de problème puisque ton système qui tourne en RAM n'as pas été touché par ta mise à jour.

Mais lorsque tu vas rebooter quelques programmes vont gueuler car ils ne trouverons plus leurs "symboles" (là je laisse les grosses pointures entrer dans les détails ) à l'adresse mémoire qu'ils tentent d'appeler

Recompiler ton noyau avec le gcc-x+1 te permet donc de rectifier la chôôse.

----Mais par experience ,je recompile aussi dans la foulée les modules externes ( style nvidia , alsa svga ....)

qui dépendent du noyau ( je rectifirai ce soir car j'ai pas ma machine ( en gros modules-rebuild  populate && modules-rebuild rebuild ))

voili-voilà

----------

## pathfinder

OK, merci pour ces precisions.

j'entends qu'il faudra recompiler le noyau, je verrai quelles options. pas besoin de modules externes, enfin, je mets tout en dur sur mon noyau, en built in, je charge aucun module (enfin, si, celui de ma carte wifi-usb rt2570). faudra-t-il le recompiler?

je suis en train de tout recompiler (le world)

il a planté sur openmotif, je sais plus trop pourquoi. je suis assez surpris par ailleurs... je vous donnerai plus de details dans quelques instants.

merde!

il a recommence depuis le debut!!!!!les 727 paquets!?! c est normal!?!?

il en avait deja fait 468!!!!! et il a plante a openmotif (j ai pas garde l erreur, je pensais qu elle surviendrait immediatement au niveau du paquet foireux...)

je fais comment

----------

## blasserre

tu fais emerge --resume et si ça ne passe pas : emerge --resume --skip-first

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> If a package fails during emerge -e system or emerge -e world, you can resume operation with emerge --resume. If a package fails repeatedly, skip it with emerge --resume --skipfirst. Don't run any other instances of emerge in between or you will lose the resume information.

 

et merde

je l avais pourtant lu...

quand tu l as ecrit, il etait trop tard, j avais relance le emerge world. ce qui m etonne, c est que qd emerge -tuvDN world plante sur un paquet, il ne recommence jamais du debut... c est pour ca que j ai peche...

bon, alors patience, puis apres je vous donne l erreur de openmotif...

----------

## blasserre

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> bon, alors patience, puis apres je vous donne l erreur de openmotif...

 

désolé   :Sad: 

t'es sur d'avoir besoin d'openmotif ? (c'est un bibliothèque de widgets qui date de.... enfin qui date quoi, et je ne dirais même pas qu'elle est moche tellement le mot est faible) 

if unsure check your dependencies ^^

----------

## pathfinder

bon, j ai un autre petit souci...

ma copine voudrait regarder un film ce soir (arf)

mais je suis en 1280 x 1024 et le seul moyen de regarder un film sur la teloche est de modifier une petite ligne de rien du tout dans mon xorg.conf... ca marche tout seul...

seulement voila, je suis en train de compiler world... et si je crashe le serveur X avec ctrl alt backspace, comment puis je faire pour qu il enchaine sans s arreter?

j ai tente un CTRL-Z et  bg mais ca continue a ecrire des trucs de compilation...  une soluce pour modifier la resolution sans cracher X? j ai rien vu dans nvidia settings... y a pas un autre programme avec resol dedans? je me rappelle d un truc tres tres leger qui le faisait... non?

pour openmotif, je me rappelle deja avoir eu des problemes avec.

pour voir qui l utilise, c est 

qdepends ou quse?

 *Quote:*   

> $ qdepends openmotif
> 
> x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r9: virtual/libc x11-libs/libXmu x11-libs/libXaw x11-libs/libXp virtual/x11 >=x11-libs/motif-config-0.9 >=sys-apps/sed-4 =sys-devel/automake-1.4* =sys-devel/autoconf-2.5* x11-proto/printproto x11-proto/xextproto x11-misc/xbitmaps virtual/x11 sys-devel/patch sys-devel/patch
> 
> 

 

----------

## blasserre

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> pour openmotif, je me rappelle deja avoir eu des problemes avec.
> 
> pour voir qui l utilise, c est 
> 
> qdepends ou quse?
> ...

 

pour X je vois pas...

par contre (tu m'as filée une belle suée) c'est pas qdepends ni quse, mais je trouve pas le qx que tu cherches, par contre equery depends openmotif fait ce que tu veux.

----------

## pathfinder

ok merci.

bon, dommage pour X, mais voici pour openmotif (elle va faire un caca mou, tant pis, mas merci quand meme)

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo equery depends openmotif
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on openmotif... ]
> 
> app-editors/xemacs-21.4.17
> ...

 

----------

## blasserre

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ok merci.
> 
> bon, dommage pour X, mais voici pour openmotif (elle va faire un caca mou, tant pis, mas merci quand meme)
> 
>  *Quote:*   $ sudo equery depends openmotif
> ...

 

fais lui une grande platrée de riz  :Mr. Green: 

le reste je pense que tu peux t'en passer... mais c'est toi qui vois, joue avec les use et fais toi ta propre idée.

utilisant emacs en console (-nw) j'ai un avis partial et je ne voudrais pas influencer ton choix

----------

## nemo13

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> j'ai un avis partial et je ne voudrais pas influencer ton choix

 

Je m'incinère dans la conversation ..le temps que le riz cuise  :Cool: 

Il est possible qu'il se traine openmotif à l'insu de son plein grè en effet 

s'il épluche cà :

```
 cat /usr/portage/x11-misc/xlockmore/xlockmore-5.17-r1.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-misc/xlockmore/xlockmore-5.17-r1.ebuild,v 1.10 2006/02/11 16:04:45 nelchael Exp $

inherit gnuconfig eutils pam flag-o-matic

IUSE="nas esd motif opengl truetype gtk pam xlockrc"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        || ( (

                x11-proto/xextproto

                x11-proto/xproto

                x11-proto/xineramaproto )

        virtual/x11 )

        media-libs/freetype

        opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

        pam? ( virtual/pam )

        nas? ( media-libs/nas )

        esd? ( media-sound/esound )

        motif? ( x11-libs/openmotif )

        gtk? ( =x11-libs/gtk+-1.2* )"

***************************************************

 cat /usr/portage/app-editors/xemacs/xemacs-21.4.17.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-editors/xemacs/xemacs-21.4.17.ebuild,v 1.5 2006/08/24 07:49:32 corsair Exp $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="highly customizable open source text editor and application development system"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.xemacs.org/"

SRC_URI="http://ftp.xemacs.org/xemacs-21.4/${P}.tar.gz

        http://www.malfunction.de/afterstep/files/NeXT_XEmacs.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 ~hppa ppc ppc64 sparc x86"

IUSE="gpm postgres ldap xface nas dnd X jpeg tiff png mule motif freewnn canna athena neXt Xaw3d berkdb"

DEPEND="virtual/libc

        !virtual/xemacs

        berkdb? ( =sys-libs/db-1* >=sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0 )

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4

        >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6

        >=media-libs/audiofile-0.2.3

        gpm? ( >=sys-libs/gpm-1.19.6 )

        postgres? ( >=dev-db/postgresql-7.2 )

        ldap? ( net-nds/openldap )

        nas? ( media-libs/nas )

        dnd? ( x11-libs/dnd )

        motif? ( >=x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30 )

        athena? ( || ( ( $X_DEPEND  x11-libs/libXaw ) virtual/x11 ) )

        Xaw3d? ( x11-libs/Xaw3d )

        neXt? ( x11-libs/neXtaw )

        xface? ( media-libs/compface )

        tiff? ( media-libs/tiff )

        png? ( =media-libs/libpng-1.2* )

        jpeg? ( media-libs/jpeg )

        canna? ( app-i18n/canna )

        !amd64? ( freewnn? ( app-i18n/freewnn ) )

        >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2

        X? ( || ( ( $X_DEPEND ) virtual/x11 ) )"

***********************************************************************************

 cat /usr/portage/app-editors/gvim/gvim-7.0.17.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-editors/gvim/gvim-7.0.17.ebuild,v 1.11 2006/09/28 22:22:21 gustavoz Exp $

inherit vim

VIM_VERSION="7.0"

VIM_SNAPSHOT="vim-7.0-r1.tar.bz2"

VIM_GENTOO_PATCHES="vim-7.0-gentoo-patches.tar.bz2"

VIM_ORG_PATCHES="vim-patches-${PV}.tar.gz"

GVIMRC_FILE_SUFFIX="-r1"

SRC_URI="${SRC_URI}

        mirror://gentoo/${VIM_SNAPSHOT}

        mirror://gentoo/${VIM_GENTOO_PATCHES}

        mirror://gentoo/${VIM_ORG_PATCHES}"

S=${WORKDIR}/vim${VIM_VERSION/.*}

DESCRIPTION="GUI version of the Vim text editor"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 hppa ~ia64 mips ppc ppc64 sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE="aqua gnome gtk motif nextaw"

DEPEND="${DEPEND}

        ~app-editors/vim-core-${PV}

        || ( x11-libs/libXext virtual/x11 )

        !aqua? (

                gtk? (

                        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6

                        virtual/xft

                        gnome? ( >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6 )

                )

                !gtk? (

                        motif? (

                                x11-libs/openmotif

                        )

                        !motif? (

                                nextaw? (

                                        x11-libs/neXtaw

                                )

                                !nextaw? (

                                        || ( x11-libs/libXaw virtual/x11 )

                                )

                        )

                )

        )"

 cat /usr/portage/app-editors/emacs/emacs-21.4-r3.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-editors/emacs/emacs-21.4-r3.ebuild,v 1.11 2006/05/03 11:38:15 flameeyes Exp $

inherit flag-o-matic eutils alternatives toolchain-funcs

DESCRIPTION="An incredibly powerful, extensible text editor"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs"

SRC_URI="mirror://gnu/emacs/${P}a.tar.gz

        leim? ( mirror://gnu/emacs/leim-${PV}.tar.gz )"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="21"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 s390 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE="X Xaw3d leim lesstif motif nls nosendmail"

RDEPEND="sys-libs/ncurses

        sys-libs/gdbm

        X? ( || ( ( x11-libs/libXext

                                x11-libs/libICE

                                x11-libs/libSM

                                x11-libs/libXmu

                                x11-libs/libXpm

                                || ( media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

                                        media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi )

                        )

                        virtual/x11

                )

                >=media-libs/giflib-4.1.0.1b

                >=media-libs/jpeg-6b-r2

                >=media-libs/tiff-3.5.5-r3

                >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.1

                !arm? (

                Xaw3d? ( x11-libs/Xaw3d )

                !Xaw3d? ( || ( x11-libs/libXaw virtual/x11 ) )

                motif? (

                        lesstif? ( x11-libs/lesstif )

                        !lesstif? ( >=x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30 ) )

                )

        )

        nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

        !nosendmail? ( virtual/mta )"

```

Il se rendra compte qu'il peut utiliser ces trucs avec un environement graphique , un poil plus évolué que motif.

Il y a de forte chance que le uses motif soit juste malencontreusement présent.

A+

( avec un filet d'huile d'olive , le riz c'est bon ( quoique l'huile d'olive soit purgative   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   )

----------

## pathfinder

fffffffff petits problemes:

en refaisant un emerge -eav world, il s arrete la...

 *Quote:*   

> checking for rl_pre_input_hook... yes
> 
> checking if readline clears SA_RESTART flag for SIGWINCH... 
> 
> 

 

donc:

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge --resume
> 
> *** Resuming merge...
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 590) dev-util/guile-1.6.7 to /
> ...

 

et ca c est pas bon non plus.. les lockfiles c est pourquoi?

----------

## pathfinder

bon lockfiles:  c est parce que je sais pas comment il y avait deja un emerge qui etait en cours.

je poursuis donc.

----------

## pathfinder

nous y revoila:

apres maintes erreurs (et coupures de courant a repetition dans mon village   :H  ), enfin, eeeennnnnnfin, voila l erreur lorsqu il recompile openmotif:

 *Quote:*   

> Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]
> 
>  * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]
> 
>  * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]
> ...

 

Bien, jouer avec les flags, j avais tente un -openmotif (a saco paco on dit ici: comme un bourin quoi) dans le /etc/make.conf (beu, oui, a priori, j en veux pas) mais comme a fait remarquer truc, les ebuilds ont besoin de openmotif...

vous savez comment faire?

merci d avance!

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas sùr que TRUC ait dit que les Ebuild aient besoin d'open motif.

Blasserre ,lui , te faisait remarquer que les Ebuild compilaient  avec openmotif ...puisqu'à  priori tu as ce flag qui traine.

Je t'avais mis , en vrac il est vrai , des extrait des-dit Ebuild ; en les gratouillant , tu peux voir que pour un environnement graphique tu as le choix dans ces Ebuild entre 

```
virtual/x11

opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

motif? ( x11-libs/openmotif )

gtk? ( =x11-libs/gtk+-1.2* )

X? ( || ( ( $X_DEPEND ) virtual/x11

gtk? (

                        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6 
```

attention c'est des arraches rapides d'Ebuild. Tous ces choix ne sont pas dans tous les Ebuild

Donc est-il bien utile de compiler ( en oneshot de préfèrence ) openmotif ?

A+ moi dodo  :Arrow: 

----------

## blasserre

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> Bien, jouer avec les flags, j avais tente un -openmotif (a saco paco on dit ici: comme un bourin quoi) dans le /etc/make.conf (beu, oui, a priori, j en veux pas) mais comme a fait remarquer truc, les ebuilds ont besoin de openmotif...
> 
> vous savez comment faire?
> 
> merci d avance!

 

le flag (et la lib d'origine) c'est motif tout court

----------

## nonas

T'as essayé d'autres version de automake ?

Il me semble avoir eu le problème sur un truc recemment et j'avais comme par hasard plein de versions d'automake slottées sauf la bonne...

Han un slot vide ! vite vite  emerge -1 =automake-x.y-rz  :Very Happy: 

```
$ eix automake

* sys-devel/automake 

     Available versions:  

   (1.4)   1.4_p6

   (1.5)   1.5

   (1.6)   1.6.3

   (1.7)   1.7.9-r1

   (1.8)   1.8.5-r3

   (1.9)   1.9.6-r2

     Installed:           1.4_p6(1.4) 1.5(1.5) 1.6.3(1.6) 1.7.9-r1(1.7) 1.8.5-r3(1.8) 1.9.6-r2(1.9)

     Best versions/slot:  1.4_p6(1.4) 1.5(1.5) 1.6.3(1.6) 1.7.9-r1(1.7) 1.8.5-r3(1.8) 1.9.6-r2(1.9)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/automake/

     Description:         Used to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am

     License:             GPL-2
```

----------

## pathfinder

bon c est vraiment pas genial

j ai l impression d avoir fait une bourde;

il y a plein de paquets qui ont plante (tous les CVS de enlightenement, a la rigueur je peux  m en passer; mais openmotif, wine, et 3 autres dont je ne me souviens pas (edit: fakenes plantait) et pour lesquels j ai --skipfirst tellement las, ca passe pas).

je commence a regretter mon geste.

voila pour wine:

 *Quote:*   

> t -Wpointer-arith  -march=pentium4 -pipe -O2  -o url_main.o url_main.c
> 
> unicows.jwD3gP.s: Assembler messages:
> 
> unicows.jwD3gP.s:3313: Warning: partial line at end of file ignored
> ...

 

je les zappe? tout simplement? ca m ennuie...

----------

## pathfinder

suite...

il y a plein de trucs bizarres... des downgrades qui s upgraent apres... (cairo 1.2.4 ou 1.0.x)

apres un emerge -uvDN world voila ce qui se passe

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -peav world | grep 9999
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] dev-db/edb-9999  USE="gtk ncurses nls -doc" 0 kB 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eet-9999  USE="nls -doc" 0 kB 
> ...

 

tout ca ca va planter.

et les fakenes, wine, etc... je fais comment?

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/fakenes-0.1.5/work/fakenes-0.1.5 ...
> 
> ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr/games --libdir=/usr/games/lib --datadir=/usr/share/games --sysconfdir=/etc/games --localstatedir=/var/games --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu
> 
> creating cache ./config.cache
> ...

 

tant que je fais pas emerge -eav world ca ira pas pour GCC? j ai pas encore efface

dois je aussi recompiler le noyau maintenant?

je fais comment pour wine? et fakenes?

----------

## pathfinder

resalout a tous...

bon, je ne sais plus si j ai ou non efface gcc3.4.4... je sais comment?

emerge -pv gcc?

pour openmotif, j ai telechagre sunstudio expresss... et il a detarballe openmotif dans /usr a fond.

toujours est il que maintenant la compil de amule est passee, mais qu al l execution il plante.

Et je n ai pas le message d erreur. (machine sans internet)

Et autre chose qui m a calme:

je n ai plus matlab!!!!! je l avais installe, tout etait OK, j en suis SUR, et maintenant il n existe plus sur ma machine!

Ca peut etre du a quoi?!

je pige pas!

----------

## pathfinder

yep

salut a tous

enfin internet de nouveau (demenagement)

toujours ce probleme de amule...

je ne comprends pas.

pour rafraichir les esprits:

 *Quote:*   

> $ amule
> 
> Initialising aMule
> 
> Checking if there is an instance already running...
> ...

 

cependant, du nouveau:

le systeme est TOUT propre, nettoye et aucune dependance cassee.

je suis en stable, et amule aussi:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv amule
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

amule ne marche pas, cf erreur...

mais pourtant, CHOSE STUPIDE ET AUSSI ETRANGE, en ROOT, il marche.

il passe sans problemes.

je ne comprends pas.

root marche

user ne marche pas

ROOT c est tres dangereux. mais pourquoi cette erreur? (c est independant des versions)

----------

## El_Goretto

Essaie de voir sans le useflag unicode, (attention, wxGTK devra aussi subir le même traintement, je crois). Pendant un temps, il était connu que unicode et opengl étaient 2 flags porteurs d'instabilité.

----------

## pathfinder

je reste sur cette version?

ou je passe en keywords?

merci de la reponse; je vais tenter sans le dit use flag

----------

## papedre

Est ce que tu compte utiliser de demon de Amule ??

perso, j'ai pas mis amuled dans mes flags, et ca marche sans aucun pb. Le fait d'avoir le demon d'activé peut expliqué le fonctionnement uniquement avec root ( j'ai jamais vraiment regardé cette option)

```
[ Found these USE variables for net-p2p/amule-2.1.2 ]

 U I

 - - amuled  : enable amule daemon

 - - debug   : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + gtk     : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + nls     : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - remote  : enable remote controlling of the client

 - - stats   : enable statistic reporting

 + + unicode : Adds support for Unicode
```

----------

## Scullder

Ta backtrace ne sert à rien étant donné qu'elle est légèrement obfuscated comme disent nos amis anglophones (à cause d'un cflag méchant) :p

Essaie de supprimer tes anciennes préférences 

```
$ rm -rf ~/.aMule
```

J'ai toujours trouvé aMule assez buggé :/ j'envisage de passer à mldonkey.

----------

## El_Goretto

Le démon étant lancé par la commande amuled (et non amule), il y a peut de chance qu'il entre en jeu ici.

Sinon +1 pour une RAZ de tes préférences (ou au moins les mettre de côté).

Et as-tu réglé tous tes auters problèmes systèmes de la page 1?

Parce que si il traîne encore des soucis de migration gcc, on est pas rendu...

Si ce n'a pas été fait, un petit emerge -e world pourrait faire grand bien à ta gentoo boîte.

--

edit:

complément sur le démon amuled: on peut le lancer sous un autre compte que root, fort heureusement. Chez moi, c'est un user p2p qui regroupe ce genre de processus, çà permet de simplifier le filtrage via QoS.

----------

## pathfinder

ok pour tout ceci;

bon, alors, en ce qui concerne gcc, c est impecc:

 *Quote:*   

> * sys-devel/gcc 
> 
>      Available versions:  [P]2.95.3-r9:2.95 [P]3.1.1-r2:3.1 [P]3.2.2:3.2 [P]3.2.3-r4:3.2 [P]3.3.2-r7:3.3 3.3.5-r1:3.3 3.3.5.20050130-r1:3.3 3.3.6:3.3 ~3.3.6-r1:3.3 ~3.4.1-r3:3.4 3.4.4-r1:3.4 3.4.5:3.4 3.4.5-r1:3.4 ~3.4.6:3.4 3.4.6-r1:3.4 ~3.4.6-r2:3.4 *4.0.2-r3:4.0 *4.0.3:4.0 *4.1.0_alpha20061110:4.1 ~4.1.0-r1:4.1 4.1.1:4.1 4.1.1-r1:4.1 ~4.1.1-r3:4.1 [M]4.2.0_alpha20061107:4.2 *4.3.0_alpha20061111:4.3
> 
>      Installed:           4.1.1-r1
> ...

 

et  *Quote:*   

> # emerge -ptv gcc
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

de plus:

```
 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, [color=red]gcc-4.1.1[/color], glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sun, 03 Dec 2006 20:00:09 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

```

il y a eu pas mal de nettoyage apres ce passage a gcc, et pas mal de recompils du systeme complet.

Bien, en ce qui concerne les USE flags: c est pas bete pour amuled (root/user). Mais comme a dit ElGoretto, c est pas la meme commande. et en plus, je pense utiliser ce flag. Mais ca reste a tenter.

pour ce qui est des preferences, c est une tres bonne idee, en effet, mais je voulais eviter de les effacer.

le server.met, ainsi que les parametres d upload etc..., ce sera perdu je suppose...

et pour ce qui est des fichiers de 700Mo qui sont restes a 95-99%? (ca c est la haine... ma connection est de 1Mo)

je move les prefs et vous dis quoi.

mais je dirais que ce sera bon. je le sens bien  :Smile: 

----------

## pathfinder

bingo!

c etait les preferences!

il manquait tout de meme

nodes.dat

preferencesKaD.dat

et les trois fichiers contenant *index*dat

j ai ecrase le fichier preferences.dat, mais rien n y a fait, j ai tout perdu...

je pense que ca fait un baille que j avais perdu les preferences... pas trop grave.

le .met file, le l ai sync avec un autre, comme ca, il est plus gors, c est cool.

mais tous les paramteres de telecharrgement ont ete perdus.

merci a tous!

je vais mettre ceci dans le premier post!!! (si vous savez comment recuperer les .part. files... c est cool!)

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

les .part il suffit de les mettre dans le dossier de téléchargement et de relancer amule.

----------

## Scullder

Normalement on peut même les importer depuis amule, en cliquant sur l'icône à côté de celle des options.

----------

## pathfinder

enocre merci

j en profite tout de meme pour quelques impressions:

il plante pas mal (parfois sans rien faire, parfois en cliquant sur fermer une recherche...)

c est pas mal pour les import, mais ca n a  pas completement marche.

il m est d ailleurs arrive un truc bizarre, un fichier qui etait a 99.9%, de 710 Mo, une fois importe, s est converti en 380 Mo.

Je l ai donc REtelecharge, mais cette fois ci, 2 choses bizarres:

il est a 100% mais n est pas considere comme complet (il ne bouge pas de repertoire vers Incoming)

lorsque je le regarde, il y a des bugs dans le son, et il y a  en effet:

017.part

017.part.met

017.part.met.back

vous avez deja experimente ces trucs la?

Encore plus ennuyeux, amule a plante de nouveau, et desormais, ce meme fichier, associe a cette meme 017.part, m indique 0bytes, 0%, 0 connectes.

meme si dans mon disque il semble etre a 710 Mo toujours avec ce son derangeant... 

comment puis je faire pour lui dire de reconsiderer mon fichier initial, de 710 Mo, et de le completer avec ce qu il trouve sur le net?

Il m arrive aussi avec un autre film maintenant, qui est a 100%, mais non marque complet, de ne pas  continuer a downloader, mais de ne pas passer a Incoming et rester dans temp...

Merci a vous!

----------

